# Freddy Rhyme



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get a copy of the Freddy rhyme from Nightmare on Elm Street. You know " One, two, Freddy's comin' for you..." I'm thinking of doing Freddy deco in the guest bathroom, and thought that would be perfect to be playing on a loop.


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

1 - 2 Freddy's coming for you; 3 - 4 Better lock your door; 5 - 6 grab your crucifix; 7 - 8 Better stay up late; 9 - 10 Never sleep again.


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

That would be awesome for a sound bite, good luck


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

this one sounds less like the one I remember from the movie:
http://www.houseofhorrors.com/freddysong.WAV


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

That's the one I've found floating around, but it sounds too monotone. The one I remember sounded much more playful.


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

I found an awesome you tube audio from the Dream Warriors trailer. Only problem the last line changes. There is explosion with Freddy saying, "Freddy's back again!" Thank God for Audacity. I edited in the last line from the remake's trailer. I also found the original theme song. So now I have an audio file that plays the original theme song, then the rhyme, theme song, then the rhyme from the remake trailer. I will be looping it in our Freddy bathroom this year. If any one knows how to attach audio files here, let me know. Or if anyone wants a copy just PM me.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

You would have to upload it to a share site & post the link, I would be have to host it for you, I'll PM you my E-addy. Wouldn't mind that one myself !


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here we go, courtesy of ROCKNRUDE - http://www.4shared.com/audio/sLEJrNxN/freddys_rhymestheme.html


----------



## sp900zxi1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Is there a password for this file? I went to the 4shared and registered. Could quite figure out how to download.


----------

